# Antidepressants..... what is you experience with them?



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Everyone,I am seeing the doctor tommorrow for antidepressants. Im a little bit nervous and relieved at the same time.I was wondering what your experiences with antidepressants are? Are they addictive, did you find them helpful, what kind are you on, will I be like a zombi?Ive found a few brochers and net sites, but id love to hear about some real experiencesPoo Pea


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Poo - OK first off - do NOT read about anti-depressants on these sites - mostly it is scare-mongering and irresponsible journalism of the very worst kind.OK, here goes, I'm on Mitrazapene and have been since about Feb of this year. I was tried on Citralopram and Prozac - both of which did not suit at all.I think what you have to bear in mind is that a person's reaction to any anti-D is ideosyncratic - ie what might suit one person could be terrible for another. These are serious drugs - dress it up any way you like and you might have to be prepared for some side-effects (but then again, you might be lucky and have none). My only side effect on my tablets is constant appetite and weight gain, which I'm addressing by "portion control" and exercise!!! Still, for me, its a tiny trade off for what I was feeling like before.You need to work closely with your Doctor or Psychiatrist and tell him/her of any alarming side-effects (the leaflets that come with them would freak any sane person!!! so tread carefully).Having said that, frankly, I'd be dead by now without them so I'm a strong advocate if used wisely and prescribed sensibly (and yes, I do agree they are over-prescribed, particularly for mild anxiety/depression).Keep in touch via the board Poo - I hope I haven't totally freaked you out - I'm well and working and busy AND on anti-depressants - its perfectly possible - despite all the horror stories in the press!!!Good luckSue


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry but another important point - many take at least 6/8 WEEKS TO WORK - so don't expect miracles overnight!!Sue


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you Suev, I really appreciate the advice you have been giving me. It is fantastic to hear they have worked so well for you and have helped to keep you with are here today.I must admit the stuff I was reading about anti's on the net was starting to freak me out a bit. But everyone I know who is on them swears by them.Can I ask, how did u manage to cope in the "waiting" period for the tablets to work. I was thinking there must be some "self talk" I can do or something.Thanks again Suev


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Any time duck.As to the "waiting time" for me, to be honest, not that easy and I can certainly tell you about it if you want but I'd talk to your doctor about possible "teething" problems and he/she may be able to do something about that.I'd also stress that you may be fortunate and the benefits of anti-d's might work much more quickly. A mate of mine, who was really quite poorly with depression went onto Citralopram (which did not suit me) and was really dramatically improved within 4 days. I think its just as well to be realistic though which you clearly are.All the best and if there's any more info I can help you with, please holler!!Take careSue xxxx


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm on something called Dosulepin, which is apparently pretty mild. So far I've had no real effect apart from finding it much more difficult to get up in the morning. Been on it 3 weeks. I'm thinking about asking for something stronger.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I just got given a trial pack of Zoloft. I cried all the way home. I am really really scared of taking these tablets. Sometimes I think I could be better off on an anti-anxiety called xanax.Im really confused about what I should do and take.I just want to reach out to someone and have them tell me it will all be ok, and that the best thing for me to do is "x,y and z"


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweetheart - there really is no easy answer on this one. As I've said before, they are so "person specific" - I think all you can do is try, give them a chance and if you start feeling significantly worse after a few days - go back to see the Doc. Psychiatry is one of the hardest fields of medicine, cos, in a sence, you are dealing with a "hidden illness". I must admit to have never heard of Zoloft but things may be diffo in the States (I'm guessing thats where you are e-mailing from??).Trial and error and, as my psychiatrist said "tiny baby steps" - mental illness and the recovery from it, is a long hard slog.We are all there for you.Sue xxxxx


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Poo Pea:I just got given a trial pack of Zoloft. I cried all the way home. I am really really scared of taking these tablets. Sometimes I think I could be better off on an anti-anxiety called xanax.Im really confused about what I should do and take.I just want to reach out to someone and have them tell me it will all be ok, and that the best thing for me to do is "x,y and z"


From one poo to another, donâ€™t worry too much about it. I have been taking Effexor ER that has gotten some bad hype by many on this site for over 3moâ€™s. I really donâ€™t notice any change in alertness or mood. A little less anxiety and less IBS but thatâ€™s about it. I am planning to try most anti-depressants over the next year and see which one works best for me. You probably will have many of the side effects at first but they should soon pass as your body adjusts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Pooman - be careful won't ya - you have to come off one before you start another - often psychistrists will recommend at least a fortnight between stopping one and starting another. Also, why the need to "try most anti-depressants" - its not like trying a new brand of ice cream (although I'm sure you know that) - if you find one that benefits you and you feel you need to be on anti-d's I'd stick with that - anytime. Like I said before, there is no easy "quick fix" solution here - you may have to live with a side-effect like weight gain or low sex drive - its a question of balancing priorities isn't it.Sue


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the warning sue. I like the effexor but I want to get the best possible ibs treatment. If this is it, so be it but maybe I will do better on something else. I figure I will try each one for 3 or 4 moâ€™s and document my symptoms. I am not depressed just want to calm down the ibs. If I had to rate the effexor on a 1- 10 scale Iâ€™ll give it a 6.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Poo I've tried quite a number (although not Zoloft). It can take a few weeks to kick in and while most side effects aren't real fun mostly they are NOT as scary as what the internet tells you they are! For me some of them gave me unwanted side effects (like making my tum worse) or made me an insomniac (but that's cause I was one anyway). Some made me a little more tired than usual which wouldn't have been too bad except at that time I was on my own with 2 babies to look after so I couldn't BE tired. The majority of the side effects DO pass though and I really wish I could take them as they made me feel mentally so much better than I do. Fear not, I couldn't handle any of them but I'm one of those people who find they get reactions from meds that aren't supposed to have side effects







Give it a go with an open mind and give it time. In the meantime you can always pop on here and all of us will be here to listen and lend some virutal shoulders


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

PooPea, you'll do fine on Zoloft. My son takes Zoloft and has really done well with it. I did well on Prozac, but I gained weight and had short term memory loss. Now I take no anti-depressants and am doing fine. Don't worry, take the meds and expect improvement. It'll be fine. We are so fortunate to live in this day when we should not have to suffer from anxiety and depression. There is so much help available! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am also on Zoloft. I felt groggy for the first week as I was ramping up on it but now I'm fine. It has helped me a lot. Depression/anxiety has lifted (although I still take Xanax occasionally). I have more energy which is the greatest thing! I suggest you give Zoloft a longer try. It could be just the thing for you. If you do go off of it, go off slowly - not cold turkey. That can be unpleasant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, good point Hey etc!!! You have to come off any anti-depressant very slowly or you could face some very unpleasant side-effects. My psychiatrist is building a programme for me to try and wean me off Mitrazapene sometime in the New Year, and I must confess to dreading it!!Sue


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey everyone,I must admit I still havent taken the zoloft. It is sitting on my bench looking at me every time I take all my other tablets. I am TERRIFIED of taking it. Have spoken to my dad about it and we are working on it together to amke me feel more comfortable about it.The thing is though ive been on x2 15mg oxazepam tablets a day for about a week now and I think these tablets are helping.I have done a few other things too to improve my situaion. I am seeing a psychologist, got extenstions for uni (big stress relieved there), going to bed at 9.30pm - 10pm, and stopping my studies an hour before bed.I think these things are helping







. My tinnitus is easing a bit (can actually not hear it sometimes). But i think my IBS has taken a perminate turn in the opposite direction. I was IBS C my whole life. But for most of this year I have been IBS D. Not that thats a bad thing. I like being D oddly enough (execpt for the pain).Anyways like you have all wisely said, It is "one step at a time" and we get there in the end.I am very lucky to have the support of all of you, my family, boyfriend and friends. I guess sometimes when I feel at my low points and cant always see or appreciate that.So from me to you THANK YOU







Poo Pea


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Poo - I think thats perfectly understandable - frankly if I hadn't been so desperate, I probbo wouldn't have taken my anti-d and maybe you aren't going to need to - it really is a case of weighing up the pros and cons - and if you feel you can manage OK without it - well there's no law to say you have to take it just because its there is there!!!A huge factor in any improvement in mental illness is the support of family and friends and it sounds like you have plenty of those.I wish you all the bestSue


----------



## 21828 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi I am sorry to be such a moron but I am really new to all this things... is the anti-d for IBS or for panic attacks? moreover is panic attacks same as the anxiety disorder? because now I am having IBS as well as this anxiety/panic thing... there are times i feel like I am really dying or rotting inside already... like my chest would just flutter.... but the doc didnt see anything wrong with my heart. Do yout think anti-ds would help me??


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Sweet,Im not to good at understanding any of the medications either. I woudl say talk to your doctor but I didnt agree with my doctors prescription. He thought I should go on anti-depressants and anti-snxiety. I wanted to go on anti-anxiety only.I have maintained being on antianxiety only for 2 weeks and am down to 1.5 tablets a night. I really think its working for me.I think if you are depressed Sweet then anti-depressants might be the answer, But if you are not depressed then maybe try something else. It sounds to me like you have anxieties may something like xanax might help.The thing is, anti-d's have been prescribed to IBS suffers in smaller doses (than if it were for a person who is depressed). In general terms anti-d's are for ppl who have depression, anti-a's are for ppl who have anxities and stress. But by hwat ppl ahve told me and I have seen they appear to be very interchangable.Hope you find something that works for you!!!Poo Pea


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi chaps (again) - what seems to happen here in the UK (at least in my experience) is that it is generally the strength of the anti-d that differs - I was initially prescribed 10mg citralopram (a commonly prescribed anti-d of the SSRI group) for anxiety but I became mentally less well and they upped the dosage. If you are NOT depressed but anxious, it might be worth looking at something like St John's Wort - not sure if you can readily get this in the States and, although it is herbal it is not summat to be messed about with - you might want to talk to an alternative practitioner or try acupuncture - this helped a little in the early stages for me, and is particularly effective (well I found) for insomnia and sleep disorders of that nature.Good luck - the key to all of this is not to battle on alone but work closely with your professionals - if they think you are trying and getting a handle of what is happening, then, if they are worth their salt, they should be able to prescribe effectively for you.Good luck - I really have been there and got the t-shirt - so, if there's anything else I can help you with, just holler.Sue


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Please remember also that meds are a temporary fix. Concurrent counseling of some sort is needed if you have a diagnosed psychological condition.Meds work differently for different people. Some of the newer meds seem pretty good due to fewer side effects (Effexor and Lexapro). Older ones like Prozac usually have more negative side effects that people can't stand (and I'm speaking from experience).And as one person pointed out, many of these drugs take a few months to build within your system. So you may actually feel worse before you feel better.These drug classes are the least understood out of all that are out there. I can say this because its my degree, my research. I've studied it all for over 8 years.Drugs can work wonders to get people out of bad fixes, but they do nothing for long term changes. There are some wonderful stress and anxiety reduction books out there -- simple step-by-step manual type books for any person to follow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Patience - I bow to your knowledge of course but I do think anti-depressants CAN and DO benefit in the long-term - frankly mitrazapene saved my life - I've been on it for the best part of 6 months and am well and symptom-free (except for weight gain which I'm trying to control with diet and exercise) - I am very lucky in that I have a fantastically supportive husband and a lovely, close knit family but I know I would probably be dead with anti-depressants - I think they get a far too negative press - I'm not a scientist but I think I'm well qualified to speak about medication since I'm a depressive.There - thats my two penneth!!Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry, that should read "dead WITHOUT anti-depressants"!!Sue


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

Has anyone had positive effects from lexapro? I just started on them and everything I read on the internet is negative!! I am feeling very scary!!! Thank You!


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

I personally haven't heard much about lexapro. I am on an anti anxiety drug like poo pea is. For me my problems are more anxiety than depression.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SueVoo - OK first off - do NOT read about anti-depressants on these sites - mostly it is scare-mongering and irresponsible journalism of the very worst kind.


Well hang on a minute, what exactly are "these sites" where "mostly it is scare-mongering"? I agree with you to a large extent in that typically someone who reacts well to Anti-D's won't go hunting for forums whereas someone who has a bad experience will. However making massive generalizations of this nature is equally irresponsible journalism, surely!From my own experience, Anti-D's have not helped me at all and have given me many horrible experiences. When I started Reboxetine (Edronax) for example I had constant (and I mean constant) suicidal ideation for 2 weeks. That's a fact. Yes, it's scary but it also happens to be a true. It actually happened. As is the fact that I slept 14+ hours a day on Surmontil (Trimipramine) and kept falling asleep onto my keyboard at work. As is the fact that titrating off Paxil made me the most depressed I've ever been, persistent terrifying dark visions and all. This all happened.It's also consistently the case in my experience that drugs manufacturers and psychiatrists *do not* tell you all the side-effects. Online forums provided me with excellent "real World" backup when I was experiencing crazy-sounding side-effects that my psych simply refused to believe. On Zyban (Bupropion) I had incredible light sensitivity - I had to watch TV with my sunglasses on! Serious!That said, it's worth bearing in mind that online you are seeing a specific subset of the whole Anti-D consumer pool. For every bad experience there are an unknown number of positive experiences that don't go reported. Do bear that in mind when trawling online forums - ironically they can indeed make for depressing reading...Cheers,Pete


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've taken a pile of them. Zoloft made me fall asleep after taking it, Effexor XR was by far the scariest, I was on it for a couple of years and ended up with memory loss (still have it)and temporary loss of body control. Wellbutrin made me crazy, I was picking fights with random people on the street over stupid things. The rest of them (too many to remember) gave me heat stroke, made me sweat continually, and a whole host of other things. I will NEVER take an anti-depressant EVER again. But, I have undergone some pretty intense therapy now and am in a fairly decent mental place.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

hello I totally understand how yuo feel about not wanting to take medication esp anti depressants, I am, at this point, wavering between knowing I should take them and being terrified of them. Its not a fun thing.But, they definantly can help! not only will they help with the anxiety and any depression you may have, but studies show that most of the seratonin in your body is in your gut, and people with IBS have had some positive results with it helping their symptoms, that being said, of course it doesnt always work for everyone. An SSRI like zoloft is definantly worth a try. Give it a few weeks so that if you have any side effects they go away, or if you really have problems go back to the doc and get a new medication. There are alot of sites that make taking medications scary, thats for sure. Ive been pimping out this site already on this forum so I might as well do it again.. www.crazymeds.org and no im not affiliated I just love this site because it has tons of info on different meds and the site is made by someone who actually suffers with their mental health so its real, plus the message board gets other people's experiences.There is info on their about lexapro and also xanax, the only thing about xanax that you have to watch is that its highly addictive, like all benzos. most doctors would recommend an SSRI and a benzo to help untill the SSRI kicks in. Benzos work wonders but like I said tend to be addictive.Anyhow hope that helps a little, and bear with my grammar etc Im half asleep hehe


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by honugirl AKA Accident Girl:Effexor XR was by far the scariest, I was on it for a couple of years and ended up with memory loss (still have it)and temporary loss of body control.


I too was on Effexor XR and can confirm that apart from Paxil, the titration off of it was truly horrendous. I was in a state of terror/panic for about 2 months. Ended up home for 6 weeks on Benzos.


> quote:Wellbutrin made me crazy, I was picking fights with random people on the street over stupid things.


LoL yes it's very "activating" isn't it. I would wake daily at 6a.m. heart pounding, raring to go but utterly, utterly exhausted from lack of sleep. It increased my anxiety markedly.


> quote:The rest of them (too many to remember) gave me heat stroke, made me sweat continually, and a whole host of other things.


LoL. Yes. I recall one Christmas walking around outside in a T-shirt and attracting a fair few stares. God knows what it does to your regulatory systems. In fact, I don't want to know!


> quote:I will NEVER take an anti-depressant EVER again. But, I have undergone some pretty intense therapy now and am in a fairly decent mental place.


Good for you. I seem to oscillate on a daily basis. One day I can be pretty depressed and the next pretty damn good. ACT has really helped me when CBT, CAT and REBT just made things worse.Cheers,PEte


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Most people on mirtazapene find an appetite increase...they prescribe it for people who need to gain weight.I have taken several and they worked well for IBS. The problem is getting off them. When I wanted to get pregnant and weaned VERY slowly, I had 2 months of horrible symptoms.This time around I can't find anything where I can tolerate the symptoms the first few weeks. Prozac was out after a few days. Buspar I gave a month. Desipramine and trazodone sent me to the ER. I may have to go back to Effexor, which does work well for IBS, but is something to taper off of.


----------



## 19310 (Dec 22, 2006)

I really hope you have found the right med for YOU regarding depression!!There are so many out there and none are one person specific-meaning the right one for you may not work for others. I unfortunately tried a few...disiplimine was one that seemed to work and was pretty mellow for me. Zoloft I took after a failed 4th pregnancy- which Zoloft caused me to not have any 'feeling' during that time- felt kinda like zombie and didn't care about sex with my hubby...felt pretty numb and actually went off it at Christmas time that year- when they say Christmas is the worst time to go off a depression drug. These meds are a bit worrysome if your reading stories about the WORST cases that happen- but I think if you have a good support system/person to talk to and a good DR, you'll find out which works best for you. You also do need to give some of these meds up to 8 weeks to work..which can seem like forever. Good luck! agrding


> quote:Originally posted by Poo Pea:Hi Everyone,I am seeing the doctor tommorrow for antidepressants. Im a little bit nervous and relieved at the same time.I was wondering what your experiences with antidepressants are? Are they addictive, did you find them helpful, what kind are you on, will I be like a zombi?Ive found a few brochers and net sites, but id love to hear about some real experiencesPoo Pea


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Poo Pea (love the take on that)I have tried all types of antidepressants for many years. From all the pscho/social dysfunctions from my past, I am neurotically depressed. I have tried to go cold turkey w/out any depressants for years, but eventually go back on them. I really think I have a bio-chemical imbalance.I digress, in my opinion, I would stay away from the tricyclics (older antidepressants--elavil, trazadone, etc) as they make you tired and fat.Personally, I take Paxil and it works well for me. Everyone is different and you may have to work with a few medications. They fall in to the category of SSRI's. I would work with a psychiatrist if you could, so you can get a definitive diagnoses rather than an MD. However, other than sexual dysfunction (not as excitable as I used to be) that is the only side effect I have experienced.Some people say they are addictive. I plead the 5th on that one. I do know that you have to wean off of them "very" and I mean "very" slowly for a long period of time because of the side effects. They build up in your system.By the way, they take 6-8 weeks to take effect. Most people don't give them a chance to work before they decide they won't take them even though they may need them.PS: They work great in conjunction with some good therapy also.Good luck


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

Poo Pea;How about an update on how you are doing on Zoloft?


----------

